# Quick Mondeo ST220 engine bay tidy up



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, this is a quick tidy up of the engine of a Ford Mondeo ST220, I used few cheap microfibres, APC 1:10 and to finish was dressed with Hyperdressing 1:3, after cleaned I applied hyperdressing to al the engine bay plastics and let the motor running during 10 minutes, then I removed the residual Hyperdressing with a microfiber.

Sorry for not having during process photos and poor quality, the owner had to go quickly to a wedding. :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice work! But I hate these plastic covers all over everything. Where's the engine?


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

^ Totally agree, has to be the worse thing about modern engine bays!


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks. :thumb:

I agree too, i have a classic car, an the engine bay is very simply and very easy to work in.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

What car do you have mate?


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, that's beautiful! :thumb: I love classic Italian cars. (I know this one is actualy Seat. )


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks. :thumb:

You have a good car knowledge  , exactly is a Seat 131 1600 E of 1977, naturally is the favourite car in the family.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Mate, to be honest, I thought it was Fiat but then I look at your Garage.  Anyway it's a great car... :thumb:

B ythe way, my secret dream is Alfa GT/GTV of 70's. :argie: I have Golf MkI and BMW E30 so far...


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Pretty cars, i have friends with Alpinas, Sport-Evos, M-Technics and cars like that. :thumb:


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

The mondeo looks nice and clean, but I have to agree about everything being covered in plastic, I presume it's so that Mr. Average Joe doesn't get his shirt dirty if he has to pop the bonnet for any reason.

Do you have any pics of the Seat engine bay?


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Jed said:


> The mondeo looks nice and clean, but I have to agree about everything being covered in plastic, I presume it's so that Mr. Average Joe doesn't get his shirt dirty if he has to pop the bonnet for any reason.
> 
> Do you have any pics of the Seat engine bay?


it's more to do with the fact that modern engines are plain UGLY!

the days of big side-draughts and polished cam-covers with fancy tubular manifolds are long gone - modern engines are just a mass of plumbing and emmisions control units. Don't even start me on modern diesels!

the mondeo has a surprisingly small engine compartment for that size of car eh? I mean, I know that one has V6 in it - but I wouldn't want to work on any parts of that car! - not exactly roomy is it!


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

The engines of contemporary cars are more and more stucked below windscreen and covered by dull plastic covers with imitated manifolds. Thats ugly and ridiculous! Thank god for classic cars!


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Jed said:


> The mondeo looks nice and clean, but I have to agree about everything being covered in plastic, I presume it's so that Mr. Average Joe doesn't get his shirt dirty if he has to pop the bonnet for any reason.
> 
> Do you have any pics of the Seat engine bay?


I don't find any pic  , the engine is the original 1600 with 95hp, i want to put a 2000 with double 45 webbers with 4-1 manifolds, with 150hp, would be a reliable engine, it could gain until 200hp, but it wouldn't be very reliable. :thumb:

Just like this:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

F. Premens said:


> I don't find any pic  , the engine is the original 1600 with 95hp, i want to put a 2000 with double 45 webbers with 4-1 manifolds, with 150hp, would be a reliable engine, it could gain until 200hp, but it wouldn't be very reliable. :thumb:
> 
> Just like this:


:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Are you running Toyo 888R on your Seat?
The Fiat 1600(96bhp) and 2000 (113bhp) were beautiful sounding, smooth engines. Reliable in that basic tune too.


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

s70rjw said:


> Are you running Toyo 888R on your Seat?
> The Fiat 1600(96bhp) and 2000 (113bhp) were beautiful sounding, smooth engines. Reliable in that basic tune too.


Yes, in 205/60-13", the rims are Compomotive replica Targa in 8"x13". :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> Nice work*! But I hate these plastic covers all over everything. Where's the engine?*


Under the plastic covers!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> Under the plastic covers!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


He he.


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Needs a clean said:


> Under the plastic covers!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Is that the called english sense of humor? 

:lol:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

F. Premens said:


> Is that the called english sense of humor?
> 
> :lol:


I think so! :thumb:


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> I think so! :thumb:


except he's Scottish!










Now that's a nice looking engine.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Jed said:


> except he's Scottish!


I see, that's the Scottish sense of humor! :lol:


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

That is tidy as heck! But still won't beat a nice old Pinto


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the Escorts too, here are many racing in classic competitions, this is one of all Escorts i've seen that i like the most, Ferreiro's MKII. :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

nice job


----------

